# My Sweet Darla - 1 year old



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry, the wait must be so tough. I'll be praying for good news for you and Darla.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for Darla and your family.


----------



## sleelee (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Praying for you and Darla x she is beautiful


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no. Prayers for you and Darla. What a sweet looking girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm praying, too. Hopefully it will be something else, she's so young.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, hope the results don't reveal it's cancer. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you both.

She's beautiful.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending prayers for strength and comfort to Darla and to you. Hugs.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sending prayers to you and your sweet girl Darla.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and praying for your girl. Please let us know how you're doing and what your results are. Try to keep busy, it helps a little.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this...I pray you get good news for your sweet girl...


----------



## WharzTippy (Oct 30, 2017)

Such a beautiful young lady girl. I will be praying for results showing no cancer. Take care, God speed.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Praying with all my might for beautiful Darla!!! and for her mom too!


----------

